# 38792 vs 38900



## ksb0211 (May 20, 2011)

I've received a couple different answers to this, so I'm wondering if someone out there has some clarification.  

Example:  mastectomy is performed, sentinel node dissection.  Dr inject methylene blue and utilizes for identification.  We used to bill 38792.  I've been told by a couple different coders completely different answers as to bill 38900 or 38792.  I have the Ingenix General Surgery/Gastroenterology Coding Companion, but I'm still utterly confused. 

Is there anyone out there who may have some clarification as to what the difference is between the two codes???

Thanks so much!

~Kelly~


----------



## surgonc87 (May 20, 2011)

38900 is a new code for 2011. Now we have two choices. We have to default to 38792 if 38900 is not a "PX" of the reporting CPT code.  Here are the PrimaryPX to 38900. So everything in between like 19301,19303,19304,19305,19306 would use 38972. 


19302  Mastectomy, partial (eg, lumpectomy, tylectomy, quadrantectomy, segmentectomy); with axillary lymphadenectomy  
19307  Mastectomy, modified radical, including axillary lymph nodes, with or without pectoralis minor muscle, but excluding pectoralis major muscle  
38500  Biopsy or excision of lymph node(s); open, superficial  
38510  Biopsy or excision of lymph node(s); open, deep cervical node(s)  
38520  Biopsy or excision of lymph node(s); open, deep cervical node(s) with excision scalene fat pad  
38525  Biopsy or excision of lymph node(s); open, deep axillary node(s)  
38530  Biopsy or excision of lymph node(s); open, internal mammary node(s)  
38542  Dissection, deep jugular node(s)  
38740  Axillary lymphadenectomy; superficial  
38745  Axillary lymphadenectomy; complete  

MS


----------



## ksb0211 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

